# If you imagined th grim reaper as a furry what would he look like



## Dr. Hax (May 31, 2010)

Im just wondering see what you think he would look like if you wanna specify anything else other then the speicies(clothes,wings etc) just post it down below this post


On another note THIS IS MY MOST POPULAR THREAD YET HOORAY


----------



## Luca (May 31, 2010)

He would be a bat or something. At least thats what came to mind first when I thought about it.


----------



## Morroke (May 31, 2010)

A crow.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Rabbit.


----------



## ArielMT (May 31, 2010)

A vulture.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Irreverent


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

A human.

Because if everyone was a furry, it would be a human that kills you all.

I look forward to my job interview.


----------



## Citrakayah (May 31, 2010)

This, add a robe/scythe and your set.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Sergal...


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> This, add a robe/scythe and your set.



A bovine? Is he going to regale us with udder puns?


----------



## Morroke (May 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A bovine? Is he going to regale us with udder puns?



Bulls don't have udders, especially the skeletal ones.


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

A sergal.


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

.



<===

You know, that whole "omen of death" thing.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

I'm thinkin' raccoon, actually.  Cute things though.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Willow though, would be better :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Slyck said:


> A sergal.



Beat you to it, slyck.

EDIT: and mods, add it to the poll plz.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Bulls don't have udders, especially the skeletal ones.



They do on Back At the Barnyard.


----------



## Eske (May 31, 2010)

At first, I thought "raven", but I kind of like ArielMT's suggestion of a vulture.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Willow though, would be better :3



Willow is no-one's pet.  If willow were the grim reaper, he'd be satan's pet.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Willow is no-one's pet.  If willow were the grim reaper, he'd be satan's pet.


You guys did mention sergal


----------



## Tally (May 31, 2010)

A fox. Guess what would happen to everyone before he kills them.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

A lombax.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A lombax.



Maybe as the Grim Reaper of Mars.


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

Tally said:


> A fox. Guess what would happen to everyone before he kills them.


Nothing because foxes are huge pussies?


----------



## Bando (May 31, 2010)

Raven. Raven = universal symbol for ill omen, and sometimes death.


----------



## Dr. Hax (May 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Nothing because foxes are huge pussies?


 
(holds index finger up)Mah boi i agree with you on this foxes are pussies their also accepted everywhere just like visa


----------



## Tally (May 31, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> Mah boi i agree with you on this foxes are pussies their also accepted everywhere just like visa



And I thought my grammer and spelling were bad...

Foxes are definatly NOT accepted everywhere, most non-foxes hate us.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> *Mah boi* i agree with you on this foxes are pussies their also accepted everywhere just like visa


Oh god why?!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 31, 2010)

Shape-shifting form that can take on the look of the species of his next victim.


----------



## gdzeek (May 31, 2010)

Like a Raven or a vulture come to eat my dead flesh


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> Mah boi i agree with you on this foxes are pussies their also accepted everywhere just like visa



what.

Also electropanda your avatar is adorable.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 31, 2010)

He'd be a wasp, of course.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Easog said:


> He'd be a wasp, of course.



I always saw the Grim Reaper as a she, personally.


inb4 sexism.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I always saw the Grim Reaper as a she, personally.
> 
> 
> inb4 sexism.


Come to think of it, I don't see any good reason to assign a gender to a grim reaper in the first place.

:|


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Then I guess it's Renard.


----------



## Dr. Hax (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I always saw the Grim Reaper as a she, personally.


 


WHAT DID YOU SAY
PLEASE REPHRASE THAT MESSAGE BEFORE MY HEAD EXPLODES


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY
> PLEASE REPHRASE THAT MESSAGE BEFORE MY HEAD EXPLODES



I always thought of death incarnate as female, personally.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I always thought of death incarnate as female, personally.



Wait, *why *did you defuse his cranial bomb?


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm the grim reaper and I'm here to kill you all for your furry sins.

Starting with foxes.

And wasps. 

Fuckin wasps.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fuckin wasps.



Ah, so you think about fucking insects. You must be punished for your sins.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY
> PLEASE REPHRASE THAT MESSAGE BEFORE MY HEAD EXPLODES



What.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> What.



Tahw.


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah, so you think about fucking insects. You must be punished for your sins.



Saw that one coming. 

You're getting predictable, atrakaj.

and easog if both of us had one more of ourselves, we could have "the birds and the bees" talk.

:3c


----------



## Dr. Hax (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I always thought of death incarnate as female, personally.


 







MMMMMMMMMMM IM SORRY I DONT BEILEIVE IN DEATH AS A GIRL COME BACK WHEN YOUR A LITTLE MMMMMM SMARTER


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Saw that one coming.
> 
> You're getting predictable, atrakaj.
> 
> ...



And you're starting to assume that I'll be predictable.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> MMMMMMMMMMM IM SORRY I DONT BEILEIVE IN DEATH AS A GIRL COME BACK WHEN YOUR A LITTLE MMMMMM SMARTER



Women are evil.


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And you're starting to assume that I'll be predictable.



No, it actually surprised and disappointed me.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Doing it wrong.


[yt]dfss[/yt]


----------



## Eske (May 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Also electropanda your avatar is adorable.



Why thank you.



Also, Death of an Angel...
I'm not sure whether to wtf or lol.

Probably both.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No, I actually surprised and disappointed me.



Could you rephrase that so that it's an actual sentence?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> and easog if both of us had one more of ourselves, we could have "the birds and the bees" talk.
> 
> :3c


Teehee.

:>



atrakaj said:


> Could you rephrase that so that it's an actual sentence?





			
				Subject said:
			
		

> [it]





			
				Predicate said:
			
		

> surprised and disappointed


Whelp.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Easog said:


> Whelp.



And?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And?


Looks like a pretty complete sentence to me.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Easog said:


> Looks like a pretty complete sentence to me.



What does a sentence require?

1. Subject.

2. Verb.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Women are evil.



Women have no souls.


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Women have no souls.



No, that's the Japanese.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, that's the Japanese.


It's really gingers


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 31, 2010)

First thing that comes to mind, tho not sure if I could consider it a animal.
Would be a winged demon.
Tho usualy its of a human skeleton in dark/black robes and a scythe.


----------



## Leon (May 31, 2010)

Black panther, pensive and quite grim looking felines.


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2010)

eather a crow or raven
both are usely symbols of death

also: dr.hax is a fail troll


----------



## Yrr (May 31, 2010)

Vulture

Makes sense, unlike [insert favourite animal here].


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 31, 2010)

The Grim Reaper's obv Fender.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Grim Reaper's obv Fender.


No. It has to be Rednef.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

Dr. Hax said:


> MMMMMMMMMMM IM SORRY I DONT BEILEIVE IN DEATH AS A GIRL COME BACK WHEN YOUR A LITTLE MMMMMM SMARTER


Lolsexism.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 31, 2010)

Maggot. 
I wanna draw that, now.

Also in b4 Soldier.


----------



## SnowFox (May 31, 2010)

*Re: If you imagined a mod as the grim reaper which one would it be*

*Surgat*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

Raven or Crow. As for just bones then wolf.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

*Re: If you imagined a mod as the grim reaper which one would it be*



SnowFox said:


> *Surgat*


FUCK YEAH LAMMERGEIER.

That'd make a cool Grim Reaperish figure.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

*Re: If you imagined a mod as the grim reaper which one would it be*



SnowFox said:


> *Surgat*


Seeing that gave me chills IRL. He is definitely the Grim Reaper.


----------



## SnowFox (May 31, 2010)

Amphion said:


> FUCK YEAH LAMMERGEIER.
> 
> That'd make a cool Grim Reaperish figure.





Alstor said:


> Seeing that gave me chills IRL. He is definitely the Grim Reaper.



He's coming for our threads.


And I didn't even post about the salmon mousse


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

*Re: If you imagined a mod as the grim reaper which one would it be*



SnowFox said:


> *Surgat*


*runs away very fast*


----------



## Irreverent (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Irreverent



:shock:  Oh gawds, I'm still laughing.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Surgat is my worst nightmare...him and Corto


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Surgat is my worst nightmare...him and Corto


So what if we combined them?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the grim, isn't that the omen of death?  How do you carry a scythe in that little beak anyway?
(harry potter ref ftw?)


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So what if we combined them?



...that'd be fuckin scary


----------



## Alsation21 (May 31, 2010)

Isn't their an mouse reaper in Discworld, I seem to remember some artwork advertising it with the human equivalant of death, looking down to see the skeleton upturned mouse with the scythe.


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Isn't their an mouse reaper in Discworld, I seem to remember some artwork advertising it with the human equivalant of death, looking down to see the skeleton upturned mouse with the scythe.





Spoiler



As of the end of _Reaperman_, there are now three Deaths.  The Death of Mice (it may have been Rats), the Death of Fleas, and the Death of Everything else.  There was a debate on whether the Death of Mice (who was allowing the Death of Fleas to hitch a ride with it) should use a Cat or a Dog as its mount.



Also, a "Furry" Grim Reaper would probably be a skeleton just like all all other Grim Reapers.  I'd imagine it just like regular Death - human skeleton - but that's mostly because we have no idea what animals are in what furry-verse, but they are all based off human in the end.  Plus I'm sure there's a couple thousand fur-fags who like to jack off to the concept that Death must be human-related.


----------



## The Wave (May 31, 2010)

This?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 31, 2010)

1. Who says he isnt a furry? Death is in to some kinky stuff...

2. It doesnt matter because if anyone is lucky enough to find out, its not like they can tell anyone...


----------



## Zontar (May 31, 2010)

Dr. Hax said:


> Im just wondering see what you think he would look like if you wanna specify anything else other then the speicies(clothes,wings etc) just post it down below this post
> 
> 
> On another note THIS IS MY MOST POPULAR THREAD YET HOORAY



Do you want your cockpunch now or later?


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

The Wave said:


> This?



This may come as a surprise to some people, but Slightly Damned is not (by the Author's definition) Furry.  Considering that none of the four main species (Angel, Demon, Jakkai (sp?), and Human) are an anthropomorphized animal, it makes sense to say it's not a Furry comic.  It's like pointing to a Tribble and going "Yep, that's a Furry."


----------



## Glitch (May 31, 2010)

I would see him as a bird.
Mainly a scavenger, or something like a raven (as others have said).

Also some skeleton-y look, just because it's cool.


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I would see him as a bird.
> Mainly a scavenger, or something like a raven (as others have said).
> 
> Also some skeleton-y look, just because it's cool.



What would its voice be like?  Normal?  Raspy? SMALL CAPS?


----------



## Bacu (May 31, 2010)

Elephant. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Cat Jordan (May 31, 2010)

The Grim reaper would totally look like barney.

I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Cat Jordan said:


> The Grim reaper would totally look like barney.
> 
> I'm not even kidding.



Like this?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Dr. Hax said:


> On another note THIS IS MY MOST POPULAR THREAD YET HOORAY


And it looks like it will stay that way, considering the fact that you're banned...  :|

Unless you're the hacker you claim to be...


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> And it looks like it will stay that way, considering the fact that you're banned... :|
> 
> Unless you're the hacker you claim to be...


He's thirteen. I don't think some kid could actually manage to hack FA lol.


----------



## Rytes (May 31, 2010)

a shapeless mass of death! capable of killing you in any way shape or form




muahahaha


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Rytes said:


> a shapeless mass of death! capable of killing you in any way shape or form
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it'll take the form of your worst nightmare


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> it'll take the form of your worst nightmare


If that's so, then Death is flying a plane and passing out at the wheel...?


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> And it looks like it will stay that way, considering the fact that you're banned...  :|
> 
> Unless you're the hacker you claim to be...



Yes, because you need hacking skillz to get another email address and make another account.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 31, 2010)

I could always see him as a crow...


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Amphion said:


> If that's so, then Death is flying a plane and passing out at the wheel...?



If it gets the job done.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

Black dogs are seen as omens of death, so Death could be a black labrador.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Rabbit.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Cat Jordan (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Like this?


Naw...Thats not barney X3


----------



## Solas (May 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A human.
> 
> Because if everyone was a furry, it would be a human that kills you all.
> 
> I look forward to my job interview.



True, but sans humans, there wouldn't be furries in the first place.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 31, 2010)

A human.


That too.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Black dogs are seen as omens of death, so Death could be a black labrador.



I hate labradors.  They're almost as bad as pitt bulls and rottweilers.

[that's not a rant about temperament, I just think they look ugly.]


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> A human.
> 
> Someone stuck something in this quote that didn't belong here.
> That too.



fix'd.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

WHY ISN'T RABBIT ON THERE?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Relevant old-ass picture of mine.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> WHY ISN'T RABBIT ON THERE?


If rabbit was a poll option, I would click the shit out of it.


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Relevant old-ass picture of mine.


Very nice ratte, how old is that?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

leon said:


> Very nice ratte, how old is that?



There /is/ a submission date on there, bro.

Submitted 5/06/09

Might remake it if I can muster up the small fortune needed to buy a replacement Intuos4 stylus unless Wacom is a dear and pays attention to the two-year warranty.  I really can't fucking afford a $70 grip-stylus.  That's sick shit.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 1, 2010)

Wait wait I got it..Death would be a skeksi, those weird vulture things from The Dark Crystal.


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> There /is/ a submission date on there, bro.
> 
> Submitted 5/06/09
> 
> Might remake it if I can muster up the small fortune needed to buy a replacement Intuos4 stylus unless Wacom is a dear and pays attention to the two-year warranty. I really can't fucking afford a $70 grip-stylus. That's sick shit.


 My bad, And how far into your warranty are you? Usually most companies are dicks as it nears the later parts of the warranty.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

leon said:


> My bad, And how far into your warranty are you? Usually most companies are dicks as it nears the later parts of the warranty.



I've had my tablet since late August, 2009.

I should be fine, but my lack of "proper" pay methods is having me relying on Wacom to foot their end of the bill and fork over a replacement.  Styli shouldn't fucking quit working after not even a year.


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I've had my tablet since late August, 2009.
> 
> I should be fine, but my lack of "proper" pay methods is having me relying on Wacom to foot their end of the bill and fork over a replacement. Styli shouldn't fucking quit working after not even a year.


Wow, well they should reimburse you, and good luck. :3


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Would a goat make a good Death?


----------



## The Wave (Jun 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> This may come as a surprise to some people, but Slightly Damned is not (by the Author's definition) Furry.  Considering that none of the four main species (Angel, Demon, Jakkai (sp?), and Human) are an anthropomorphized animal, it makes sense to say it's not a Furry comic.  It's like pointing to a Tribble and going "Yep, that's a Furry."


Well no shit Sherlock, y s srs?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> This may come as a surprise to some people, but Slightly Damned is not (by the Author's definition) Furry.  Considering that none of the four main species (Angel, Demon, Jakkai (sp?), and Human) are an anthropomorphized animal, it makes sense to say it's not a Furry comic.  It's like pointing to a Tribble and going "Yep, that's a Furry."


I'm looking at the comics and what I see are fluffy animals. Fictional animals, but still animals. The author is a closet furfag.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Well no shit Sherlock, y s srs?


Because the forums for SlD are down now, so I couldn't watch dozens of furs flock to the page and then find out that a typical Intro. Thread-style introduction would get them mocked to no end.   It's no fun when you can't watch people flock to a "Furry" comic then "FKHAJBAKHBAHXVA" when they learn the artist's opinion.



Kellie Gator said:


> I'm looking at the comics and what I see are fluffy animals. Fictional animals, but still animals. The author is a closet furfag.



Hey, I said the comic isn't furry.  I didn't necessarily say it doesn't look or read like a typical furry comic. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wave (Jun 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Because the forums for SlD are down now, so I couldn't watch dozens of furs flock to the page and then find out that a typical Intro. Thread-style introduction would get them mocked to no end.   It's no fun when you can't watch people flock to a "Furry" comic then "FKHAJBAKHBAHXVA" when they learn the artist's opinion.


True to that though. >_>



> Hey, I said the comic isn't furry.  I didn't necessarily say it doesn't look or read like a typical furry comic. :mrgreen:


Also this.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

The furry grim reaper would be the pope with a scythe.

Imagine the stories about him!


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The furry grim reaper would be the pope with a scythe.
> 
> Imagine the stories about him!


Uh..why the Pope?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Uh..why the Pope?


Because gods wrath :V


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Because gods wrath :V


Ohhh lol.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 1, 2010)

He would look like me but changes species depending on which one he reaped....Or he might just look like this.







But no,once you get to know him,he's not that bad.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 1, 2010)

how about this chap


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> He would look like me but changes species depending on which one he reaped....Or he might just look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fair, by the very mythology of his universe Death's image was based off him in the first place.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> No fair, by the very mythology of his universe Death's image was based off him in the first place.



Hur hur hur:grin:.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 1, 2010)

Every furries' nightmare: HOOMAN!


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

<--Shitposted.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

I had a weird thought. I saw someone post Irreverent and I thought of Surgat....then I thought of some kind of hybrid between them. Like an otter/vulture thing like a griffin....with a gun.


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I had a weird thought. I saw someone post Irreverent and I thought of Surgat....then I thought of some kind of hybrid between them. Like an otter/vulture thing like a griffin....with a gun.


Well, when you're done fapping to that image let us know when it's done. :V


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 1, 2010)

I am sorry but the only thing that would fit the grim reaper is a skelton ( Typo i know SORRY ) maybe a fox Skelton to make it furry .


----------



## Usarise (Jun 1, 2010)

I am the grim reaper.  Therefore the grim reaper is a hyena.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (Jun 1, 2010)

I would have to say a crow...its just that in everything you read the crow is always around when there is death.. so I kind of picture the  bringer of death as a crow form.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> I would have to say a crow...its just that in everything you read the crow is always around when there is death.. so I kind of picture the bringer of death as a crow form.


Ravens are associated with death, not crows.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am the grim reaper.  Therefore the grim reaper is a hyena.


Nuh-uh, hyenas laugh too much to be the harbringer of doom.


Lunar Wolf said:


> I would have to say a crow...its just that in everything you read the crow is always around when there is death.. so I kind of picture the  bringer of death as a crow form.


Yeah, can't say I remember anything relating crows to death. 

There is this, however.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Nuh-uh, hyenas laugh too much to be the harbringer of doom.



It's an evil laugh though.

Muahahahaaaa

AHHHH ahahahahaaaa >=3

like that.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> It's an evil laugh though.
> 
> Muahahahaaaa
> 
> ...


I imagine hyenas to have a very insane laugh, not a "muahaha I'm evil" laugh.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 1, 2010)

seems like an okay guy to me


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> seems like an okay guy to me
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> What the hell does this even have to do with the thread?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I imagine hyenas to have a very insane laugh, not a "muahaha I'm evil" laugh.



Like Ed from The Lion King?


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What the hell does this even have to do with the thread?


I think Sniperwolf is implying that the skeleton in the robe is best the way it is and not as an animal.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Like Ed from The Lion King?


Well..yeah. Kind of generic, but whatever.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jun 1, 2010)

Most likely a Jackal, seeing that the Egyptians saw the god of death as a Jackal. So it fits well really.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Well..yeah. Kind of generic, but whatever.



or maybe you prefer this


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I think Sniperwolf is implying that the skeleton in the robe is best the way it is and not as an animal.



maybe its the skeleton of a furry-ish creature !?!?


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> or maybe you prefer this


Well, holy damn, that sounds like a mouse on crack.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> maybe its the skeleton of a furry-ish creature !?!?


Like monkeys, right?


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Like monkeys, right?



lol nto really a monkey death is.. well strange ..


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> lol nto really a monkey death is.. well strange ..



As opposed to any other animal?


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> lol nto really a monkey death is.. well strange ..


Just picture a gorilla in a cloak with a scythe. Strange, but amusing, nonetheless!


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> As opposed to any other animal?


thats why i think of it as a skeleton..

well monkey seems strange.. you could think of it as a cat like creature or dog beacuse it reminds me of the egyption afterlife in a way.. so it wouldnt be as strange.. but a bird, monkey,dragon, etc.. is kind of weird.. 

maybe he/she shape-sifts to your favorite animal?


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> thats why i think of it as a skeleton..
> 
> well monkey seems strange.. you could think of it as a cat like creature or dog beacuse it reminds me of the egyption afterlife in a way.. so it wouldnt be as strange.. but a bird, monkey,dragon, etc.. is kind of weird..
> 
> maybe he/she shape-sifts to your favorite animal?



Why the hell would death cater to your likes?

HE'S FUCKING DEATH


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Why the hell would death cater to your likes?
> 
> HE'S FUCKING DEATH


I think Death transforms into our most feared animals.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I think Death transforms into our most feared animals.



thats more like it


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't tthink it has a species. it's just there and when you see what it is you are already too far gone to say anything.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I think Death transforms into our most feared animals.



No wonder it's a Hyooman then, it's specifically made to look that way retroactively because it knew it'd scare the pants off Furfags.  Pre-planned Fursecution.  The bastard.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> how about this chap


We have a winner here, someone lock this thread now because anything beyond this post can't compare to this.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> We have a winner here, someone lock this thread now because anything beyond this post can't compare to this.



*Cough*




















And my personal favorite...





(sorry if i have spammed,but it's all on topic)


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2010)

It would be awesome to be greeted by Jimi Hendrix at your deathbed.

That would just be awesome, even though you'd be dying and all.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> *Cough*


Your argument is invalid, WolfeeDarkfang is the ultimate furry grim reaper.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A human.
> 
> Because if everyone was a furry, it would be a human that kills you all.
> 
> I look forward to my job interview.


I rather like this, essentially just because furries seem to take up this "_waaah_ I hate humans" approach. Would be a great bitch slap on the way out!


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Your argument is invalid, WolfeeDarkfang is the ultimate furry grim reaper.




 i am afraid not...






http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=grim+reaper


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> i am afraid not...


Death with a chainsaw...I like him better with a scythe.


----------



## Rahne (Jun 2, 2010)

Again, something makes me think he'd be a bat...


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Death is a goldfish.


----------



## EZHartmannae (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm going to have to say a rabbit. _Frank _Rabbit. O.O


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jun 3, 2010)

Some thing like this?   http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3398813/

or this?   

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3323967/


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 3, 2010)

Heheh, I'm one of those bland people who see him as a skeleton in robes.  I can't envision him any other way.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 3, 2010)

I say wolf, he'd be pretty smexy yesyes


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I say wolf, he'd be pretty smexy yesyes


Death isn't supposed to be "smexy". HE'S DEATH.


----------



## ProjectD (Jun 3, 2010)

Hell hound.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

I envision him being a canine skeleton with a thin membrane of pale skin sporting a Stalin mustache, a pointed goatee, and thick bushy eyebrows. He would be wearing a ankle length tattered black robe with dark gray designs running all over it. He would have no eyes, instead yellow orbs surrounded by a black cloud. his hood would cover all but the very end of his muzzle and on the inside it would be stained red with furry blood. he would carry no weapon just have six inchj long blood stained black claws. he would also have bat wings, and his tail would be bone except for the end which would sport a rusted iron spike, again covered in blood.


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I envision him being a canine skeleton with a thin membrane of pale skin sporting a Stalin mustache, a pointed goatee, and thick bushy eyebrows. He would be wearing a ankle length tattered black robe with dark gray designs running all over it. He would have no eyes, instead yellow orbs surrounded by a black cloud. his hood would cover all but the very end of his muzzle and on the inside it would be stained red with furry blood. he would carry no weapon just have six inchj long blood stained black claws. he would also have bat wings, and his tail would be bone except for the end which would sport a rusted iron spike, again covered in blood.


What happened to his scythe??


----------



## Syradact (Jun 3, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> *Cough*


This gives new meaning to "don't fear the reaper."


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

Amphion said:


> What happened to his scythe??



he has claws, no need for a scythe, well okay so he has a cross bow made out of silver so it can kill weres.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 4, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> he has claws, no need for a scythe, well okay so he has a cross bow made out of silver so it can kill weres.



Weres. Why did it have to be weres...

I doubt the grim reaper would need anything special for were-creatures.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 4, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I envision him being a canine skeleton with a thin membrane of pale skin sporting a Stalin mustache, a pointed goatee, and thick bushy eyebrows. He would be wearing a ankle length tattered black robe with dark gray designs running all over it. He would have no eyes, instead yellow orbs surrounded by a black cloud. his hood would cover all but the very end of his muzzle and on the inside it would be stained red with furry blood. he would carry no weapon just have six inchj long blood stained black claws. he would also have bat wings, and his tail would be bone except for the end which would sport a rusted iron spike, again covered in blood.



This isn't a Grim Reaper, it's a typical Wolf Fur's RP character.

... Actually, come to think of it, the embodiment of death on a mass scale and a Fur's typical RP character aren't too far apart.


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> he has claws, no need for a scythe, well okay so he has a cross bow made out of silver so it can kill weres.


...That sure made a lot of sense.

Death can never be stopped. Nothing can ever stop him, not even werewolves. He wouldn't need anything special to kill someone, he just...kills people in ways he sees fit. Or something. Blah.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Jun 4, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Death is a goldfish.


I don't know about Death being a goldfish, though I know she owns two, Slim and Wandsworth.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 4, 2010)

Syradact said:


> This gives new meaning to "don't fear the reaper."



Inorite..


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 4, 2010)

The Grim Reaper?
One word: Dragoneer.


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

Sugar-Coated Cyanide said:


> The Grim Reaper?
> One word: Dragoneer.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

Eldrich Abomination.

So, sea creature.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

Sugar-Coated Cyanide said:


> The Grim Reaper?
> One word: Dragoneer.


I hope you're joking, he's like one of the least intimidating people in the whole fandom. He's a purple digimon for fuck's sake.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Eldrich Abomination.
> 
> So, sea creature.


  Horseshoe Crab?


----------



## Machine (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hope you're joking, he's like one of the least intimidating people in the whole fandom. He's a purple digimon for fuck's sake.


Put him in a cloak and give him red eyes. He seems pretty intimidating.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

Dr. Hax said:


> Im just wondering see what you think he would look like if you wanna specify anything else other then the speicies(clothes,wings etc) just post it down below this post
> 
> 
> On another note THIS IS MY MOST POPULAR THREAD YET HOORAY



THE GRAMMAR NAZI

He would look like a grammar Nazi, Dr Hax.


----------



## Tally (Jun 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> THE GRAMMAR NAZI
> 
> He would look like a grammar Nazi, Dr Hax.



So... atrakaj is the Grim Reaper?


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hope you're joking, he's like one of the least intimidating people in the whole fandom. He's a purple digimon for fuck's sake.


That's exactly why he'd be perfect! Nobody would expect it at all! The Grim Reaper... incognito.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Sugar-Coated Cyanide said:


> That's exactly why he'd be perfect! Nobody would expect it at all! The Grim Reaper... incognito.


Ben would be a better fit for the grim reaper. Just wait, when you die, you'll find Ben standing over you. Locking your threads.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 5, 2010)

Jackal - b/c lord knows Anubis would rock as the lord of death (he's really the god of mummification btw).


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 5, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Jackal - b/c lord knows Anubis would rock as the lord of death (he's really the god of mummification btw).



Actually Anubis is the god of death not just mummification.


----------

